# Did not provide employment history in EOI, what to do in visa application



## ForeverloveD (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi, 

When filling EOI, an immi agent told me not to write any work experience that is not related to nominated occupation. But in 189 visa online application, I was asked to select YES/NO to the question "Have you employed for the past 10 years", I selected YES and added a three year work experience there. Will this become a big problem and I will get denied a visa?

Super stressed today, please help. Should have hired an immi agent.


----------



## hungvn89 (May 14, 2015)

ForeverloveD said:


> Hi,
> 
> When filling EOI, an immi agent told me not to write any work experience that is not related to nominated occupation. But in 189 visa online application, I was asked to select YES/NO to the question "Have you employed for the past 10 years", I selected YES and added a three year work experience there. Will this become a big problem and I will get denied a visa?
> 
> Super stressed today, please help. Should have hired an immi agent.


YES and then mark it as irrelevant. You won't be asked for employment evidence as you do not claim points for it.


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

ForeverloveD said:


> Hi,
> 
> When filling EOI, an immi agent told me not to write any work experience that is not related to nominated occupation. But in 189 visa online application, I was asked to select YES/NO to the question "Have you employed for the past 10 years", I selected YES and added a three year work experience there. Will this become a big problem and I will get denied a visa?
> 
> Super stressed today, please help. Should have hired an immi agent.


1. You don't need an immi agent if you can spend some time on expat forum.
2. No, it will not be a problem. EOI is required for claiming points. So mentioning just the relevant experience is good enough. EOI selection is an automated process i.e. done by a computer. On the contrary, 189 visa application will be checked by a Case Officer and he/she will certainly understand that you did not mention the experience in EOI as it is not relevant but you mentioned it in visa application as it is what you have done in last 10 years.

So relax, you did the right thing... and never think about going to an Immi Agent if you can manage some reading on this excellent forum.

All the best!


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

ForeverloveD said:


> Hi,
> 
> When filling EOI, an immi agent told me not to write any work experience that is not related to nominated occupation. But in 189 visa online application, I was asked to select YES/NO to the question "Have you employed for the past 10 years", I selected YES and added a three year work experience there. Will this become a big problem and I will get denied a visa?
> 
> Super stressed today, please help. Should have hired an immi agent.


Sorry for the duplicate post, it happened accidentally as I pressed the submit button twice due to slow internet connection. Couldn't find how to delete a post :confused2:


----------



## ForeverloveD (Jul 16, 2015)

goodtimes said:


> Sorry for the duplicate post, it happened accidentally as I pressed the submit button twice due to slow internet connection. Couldn't find how to delete a post :confused2:



Thank you so much. I feel a lot better now.
One more thing, I selected China as usual residence of country in EOI, but the correct answer should be Australia. I have put Australia as usual residence of country in EOI. Do you think my application will get denied due to this discrepancy?


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

ForeverloveD said:


> Thank you so much. I feel a lot better now.
> One more thing, I selected China as usual residence of country in EOI, but the correct answer should be Australia. I have put Australia as usual residence of country in EOI. Do you think my application will get denied due to this discrepancy?


I am not sure about this mate. Ideally CO should contact you before rejecting your application based on such a discrepancy. I would suggest you to fill up Form 80 very clearly and upload it asap as that could help CO better understand your situation related to your current/usual country of residence.

I will suggest you to contact other senior members of this forum to help you find answer to you query. Perhaps send them a message about your situation. 

*Also, please share your timeline in your signature.*

All the best.


----------

